# Марка аккордеона.



## kolabook (28 Ноя 2015)

Добрый день. Есть такой аккордеон, вроде немецкий. На тыльной стороне правого полукорпуса есть чёрная планка, на ней просматриваются буквы Kli...
Кто знает марку или название, подскажите пожалуйста.


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Ноя 2015)

Аккордеон "PavoReal", 7/8,37х96-III-5/3 1960 года выпуска, ГДР. Буквы- Клингенталь. Барахло.


----------



## kolabook (28 Ноя 2015)

Спасибо. Хотя на счёт барахло сомнения. Компрессия хорошая, строит не хуже новых, механика в порядке, регистры переключаются нормально.


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Ноя 2015)

Трёхголосый. Малорегистровый. Морально это уже динозавр.
Хотя, если критерий- компрессия и переключение регистров- отличный аккордеон.
Хорошо, что Вы не спрашиваете про его цену. Правда, хорошо.


----------



## vev (28 Ноя 2015)

kolabook писал:


> Спасибо. Хотя на счёт барахло сомнения. Компрессия хорошая, строит не хуже новых, механика в порядке, регистры переключаются нормально.


Согласен полностью. Барахло. Все, что могло высохнуть - высохло, что не могло - высохло тоже. Звук посредственный. Может пару тысяч за него кто в бреду и даст, но я б не дал...


----------

